# Free Glass LCD Screen Protector for 6D



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2013)

I ordered a Screen Protector for my 5D MK III from Amazon, but the vendor (Not Amazon) had put a screen for a 6D in the package. 

Amazon refunded me, but I now have the screen protector that I can't use. Its a GCS Glass Protector and looks to be of reasonable quality. It uses static electricity to cling to your LCD, no adhesives involved. There are two pieces, one for the rear LCD and one for the top.

I installed it because it seemed to be the right size when I held it up to the camera, but it was about 1/32 short of fitting. I put the protective covers back in place, I'm sure you can use it just fine.

I'll mail it to any USA address, and when you get it, just send me something to cover the postage. If you are not happy with it, just toss it.

Send a PM. *I'll remove this as soon as someone responds with their name and mailing address.*


----------



## VitorMachado (May 6, 2013)

Would you do me a huge favor and link me where I can find these screen protectors? I've been looking everywhere but I can only come across a screen protecter that covers the back LCD of my 6D, and not the top as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Would you do me a huge favor and link me where I can find these screen protectors? I've been looking everywhere but I can only come across a screen protecter that covers the back LCD of my 6D, and not the top as well.


I'm still waiting for anyone to send me a shipping address. So far, I've only heard from people who did not send me a address to ship it to.

This is what my package looked like, it had both in it.
http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Digital-Optical-Screen-Protector/dp/B00AW6HB7C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367805143&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+6D+lcd+protector


----------



## VitorMachado (May 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> VitorMachado said:
> 
> 
> > Would you do me a huge favor and link me where I can find these screen protectors? I've been looking everywhere but I can only come across a screen protecter that covers the back LCD of my 6D, and not the top as well.
> ...



Okay thank you. The title says only one LCD, are you sure that's the exact one that includes both? I'll be buying that set.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > VitorMachado said:
> ...


 
I can't tell you for sure, I ordered a set for my 5D MK III and received a set for a 6D. It says nothing about a top LCD protector on the package, but it was in there, inside the instruction sheet in a plastic bag.

The seller was a 3rd party, and packed the item in a opaque bag that he had marked 5D MK III. Amazon picked the correct part, its what was inside that was wrong, not their fault. Since it was a Amazon Prime purchase shipped by Amazon, they took care of it quickly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

Its taken. Thanks to those that responded.


----------

